# Iron Maiden Principal



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

In this day and age, Iron Maiden is about as disconcerting as my neighbour's dog. (Also, this is international news now.)









Parents petition to have headteacher who loves Iron Maiden removed


A counter petition in support of principal Sharon Burns has garnered over 19,000 signatures




www.independent.co.uk





Someone didn't take time to think about how a metalhead was well adjusted enough to become a high-school principal.









Study Shows '80s Metalheads, Groupies Are Well Adjusted Three Decades Later


According to Pacific Standard, a newly published study has found that 1980s heavy metal fans "were significantly happier in their youth, and better adjusted currently" compared to their peers who preferred other musical genres, and to a parallel group of current college students. Research in the...




www.blabbermouth.net


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Churchgoers Oblivious To Pastors Metallica Based Sermons | Vintage Heavy Metal


“I started out subtle, with one sermon about moral superiority called ‘Holier Than Thou,’ and another one about grieving called ‘The God That Failed,'”




www.vintageheavymetal.com




_
“I started out subtle, with one sermon about moral superiority called ‘Holier Than Thou,’ and another one about grieving called ‘The God That Failed,’” Lehning explained to reporters. “Soon after that, I started getting more overt. A few weeks later, my sermons about addiction and habitual sin drew heavily from the Metallica song ‘Master of Puppets.’ When they failed to pick up on that, I decided to see just how far I could push it.”

The congregation, still enthusiastically unaware of the amount of Metallica-based content in the sermons they were hearing, responded favorably to religious leaders shift in preaching style. “Pastor Thomas’ lesson about combating sin in your life—‘Kill ‘Em All,’ I think it was called—I really needed to hear that,” said one member of the congregation who has been attending Duncanville Baptist Church for almost eight years. “And that other message, ‘Nothing Else Matters,’ about following Christ at all costs—inspiring.”

But foremost in the minds of the congregation is last Sunday’s fervent sermon about the Exodus, which Lehning claims “consisted entirely of lyrics from the song ‘Creeping Death,’ and nothing more.”

“I was even able to get the congregation to rise and chant ‘Die! Die!’ when we got to that part of the song. I can’t seem to do any wrong here.” _


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I grew up in the Niagara Region. When I was young, the school in question _Eden High School in St Catharines_ was right in Niagara-on-the-Lake, not St Catharines. And it was called "Eden Christian Collage" (even though it's always been a high school) The student body is... let's say... conservative. The dominating branch of churches in the area are Mennonite. More of those than Catholic ones. I don't doubt for a second they would have concern with anyone showing their love of Maiden. Teachers, students, & principles alike. Hell... I'd bet they'd can the Custodian for humming a few bars of Beatles tune.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I signed the opposing petition in FAVOUR of the principal on principle.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

SWLABR said:


> I grew up in the Niagara Region. When I was young, the school in question _Eden High School in St Catharines_ was right in Niagara-on-the-Lake, not St Catharines. And it was called "Eden Christian Collage" (even though it's always been a high school) The student body is... let's say... conservative. The dominating branch of churches in the area are Mennonite. More of those than Catholic ones. I don't doubt for a second they would have concern with anyone showing their love of Maiden. Teachers, students, & principles alike. Hell... I'd bet they'd can the Custodian for humming a few bars of Beatles tune.


That makes so much more sense now.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Grab n Go said:


> In this day and age, Iron Maiden is about as disconcerting as my neighbour's dog. (Also, this is international news now.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy seems pretty well adjusted


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Westboro Baptist Church To Protest Funeral of Nicko McBrain; McBrain Claims He’s Not Dead | Vintage Heavy Metal


The Westboro Baptist Church have planned a massive protest at the funeral of Nicko McBrain. There is only one problem; McBrain believes that he is not dead.




www.vintageheavymetal.com




_“You wankers have got to believe me! I am alive! Bloody Muppets!” howled Nicko as he fended off two Emergency Medical Technicians who were trying to strap him down on a stretcher in order to be transported to the morgue.

The cause of death is yet to be determined and probably can’t be until McBrain agrees to an autopsy. So far, the drummer has flat out refused to be dissected. “If he is alive, then let’s have him prove it,” said Boca Raton Chief Medical Examiner Louis Buterra, “if we split him wide open and find out he’s telling the truth, we will immediately stitch him back up and send him on his way. Otherwise, he’s just being dishonest and completely wasting our time and taxpayers money.”

Many Iron Maiden fans have said they plan to attend the memorial service whether Nicko admits he is dead or not. 







_


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I heard if you replay the principals announcements backwards, she says “fornicate, you spawn of Satan”


----------



## matt-griffin (Jan 17, 2021)

When the kids see her coming down the halls they all say the same thing: “run to the hills! Run for your lives!”


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This is pretty funny sh!t for nowadays.

I remember my old man, a clergyman, was amused with parental response to Alice Cooper, The New York Dolls, and other acts in the early '70s. 50 fncking years ago, ferchristssake. He saw them as theatre, counter culture statement, morality tales, social comment, or absurdities, on a case by case basis. Perhaps nothing could out-shock his depression era, WW2 trench and internment, and loss of a child experiences. He barely raised an eyebrow at rock music, and didn't care for it, but was amused by parents who didn't get it. As Legion chaplain he had some fun conversations, too. He dug that ELP recorded Jerusalem, so there's that, I guess.

There's nothing quite like perspective.

What year is it again?

(And here I have to disguise my cuss words.)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mooh said:


> He dug that ELP recorded Jerusalem, so there's that, I guess.


One of my fav's.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Satanic panic 2021: Heavy-metal-loving Ontario principal can stay despite parents petitioning for her removal


Worried parents complained that rocker's Instagram posts 'blatantly showed Satanic symbols and allegiance to Satanic practices'




nationalpost.com


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

